# Audiospuren?



## balea (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo ihr lieben

ich habe mich neu angemeldet hier weil ich ein paar Fragen zu Adobe Audition habe.
bisher habe ich immer gerne mit Adobe gearbeitet, z.b Photoshop, und kam auch immer ganz gut zurecht.

Nun habe ich bei einem Wettbewerb mitgemacht, einen Remix sollte man erstellen von einem bestimmten Lied. Das ist mir sehr gut gelungen weil einem die vorhandenen audiospuren (vocals,strings,drums u.s.w ) zur Verfügung gestellt wurden.
Das hat mir einen riesen Spass gemacht und ich möchte gern noch einen Remix für jemanden machen, als Geburtstagsgeschenk, er war so begeistert von meinem anderen 

ich will ihn nicht entäuschen und alles daran setzen einen schönen remix für ihn zu machen.

so, das problem ist jetzt halt:

woher bekomme ich solche Audiospuren? warscheinlich nur von den produzenten oder? und das ist ja eher unwarscheinlich 

mit Audition hab ich nun probiert es zu teilen, Stimme rausnehmen geht nicht, genauso wie nur instrumental.

es bleibt immer ein kleines rauschen u.s.w

kann mir jemand helfen?

ich möchte so gerne diesen remix machen, und ich brauche ja im prinzip nur die audiospuren, wenn das mal so einfach wäre+augenroll+


sorry wenn manche fragen für einige von euch dumm klingen, aber ich bin noch ein neuling in der richtung

Liebe Grüße,balea


----------



## The_Maegges (13. Juni 2007)

Solche Audiospuren bekommt man in der Regel so gut wie gar nicht.
Es kommt aber hin und wieder mal vor, dass manche Bands oder Projekte Remixkits anbieten, wo man Einiges an Audiomaterial bekommen kann.
Allerdings ist das dann meist auf einen Song festgelegt.

In der Regel bekommt man bei einem Remixauftrag auch meist nur die Vocalspuren und ggf. eine Midispur, alles andere muss man selbst produzieren (zumindest ist dies in der Musikszene, in der ich aktiv bin, meist so der Fall).

Das geschieht dann mit Synthesizern, Samplern, etc... (ob das per Hardware oder Software geschieht, sei an dieser Stelle mal irrelevant).

Sicher gibt es auch einige Alternativen, früher gab es von Magix CD's voller Audioschnipsel mit denen man sich seine Songs mit den damaligen Music Maker Versionen zusammenstückeln konnte. 
Imho aber nicht so der Bringer, da du auch hier an die Vorgegebene Notenlinie gebunden bist. 

Ich persönlich würde dir den Sprung vom "Audioschnipseln" zum "echten Musizieren" empfehlen. 
Was man dafür braucht, solltest du in diesem Forum in unzähligen Threads finden.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## BeaTBoxX (14. Juni 2007)

Instrumental sachen sind ein wenig einfacher. Da kannst du ggf aus Passagen ohne Vocals bei Breaks oder wie auch immer (aus dem Originaltrack) Schnipsel rausschneiden.
Andere /zusätzliche Möglichkeit: Soundschrauben d.h hardware/software synth hernehmen und die verwendeten Sounds nachbasteln. Das geht oft.. aber nicht immer. Wenn der Sound zu charakteristisch fuer den Track ist, und du den originalsound nicht hinbekommst isses natuerlich maadig.
Bei Vocals schauts GANZ schlecht aus, wenn nicht grad ne a capella Rille am ende der Platte ist, oder im Track selbst sich was klauen laesst.
Filtern /EQn /Extrahieren  kannste in überzeugender Qualität vergessen!
Aus nem Pfund Hackfleisch laesst sich eben keine Kuh mehr machen %)


Gruß
Frank


----------

